# Buying a good stock pot?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I need a bigger stock pot. Nothing wrong with aluminum? Thinking of getting this:

Vollrath 67516 Aluminum Stock Pot 16 QT (10") STOCK POT Vollrath 67516


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice and a good price too.

Is this for personal or commercial use?

I am a health-nut and would not cook with aluminum but that's just me


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd not use anything but a non-reactive stock pot ... lots of foods react with aluminum.

Schmoozer


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup the price is great! It's for personal use.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

But only acidic foods right? I'm not planning on using any acidic ingredients in my stocks. OK so maybe a bit of tomato paste around the roasted bones... I don't think that would be a problem? Aren't most pots and pans used in professional kitchen aluminum?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

For ten bucks more, I'd personally opt for the 20 quart model.

Yeah, yeah, sounds overly large. But you'll be surprised how often you'll be thankful for it.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

20 quart! Holy schninkel. I thought 15 quart was HUGE. So far I've worked with a 6 quart pot. 

OK size aside - do you think it's a good one? Any concern with aluminum?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd rather have stainless over aluminum. I often chill and store the stock in the pot overnight for defatting and because of time issues.. I wouldn't want to store it in aluminum.

Other than that, Vollrath makes a good product, both aluminum and stainless steel.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on the kitchen. A lot of places use relatively lightweight stainless with disk bottoms. A stockpot can spend a long time on the stove between washings and stainless is easier to get really clean.

If you're stuck on Vollrath (and a good place to be stuck) they make some very nice, reasonably priced stainless. 

In the LA area, you can get good prices at a lot of local restaruant supply stores. My new fave is Action on Atlantic in Monterey Park; but there's Surfas in Culver City (got too well known), Star in Van Nuys, and many more. And there's Smart and Final, too. 

One of the great things about Action is that it's halfway between Dumpling Master to the North on Atlantic, and "Duck Restaurant" and Elite to the South. Not to mention Ocean Star, NBC, Shin-Sen Gumi if you're tired of Chinese (Monterey Park is their yakitori and shabu-shabu branch), and on and on and on. No shortage of good asian food in Monterey Park is there? But I digress...

Have fun hunting the elusive and mighty pot,
BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Stainless steel it shall be. 

Yup, any occasion I get I shop at Star in Van Nuys. Surfas is almost like "Sur la Table" now!! As for your other recommendation, that's kinda out there for me. But thanks anyway, if I ever land in that neighborhood, I'll check it out!


----------



## peterflemg80 (May 27, 2009)

Always prefer stainless steel it save energy.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting thought. Please explain. 

BDL


----------

